# Teaching others



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Not sure where to post this but, I just began teaching cooking classes 8 weeks ago. I am going to start charging. The way we do it is, the women come to my place or I to their, they act as sous chefs to one another (chopping, measuring, etc.) They prepare 3 double entrees, for 6 meals, and take them home to finsh cooking later. The idea is sort of like Dream Dinners but we come to you and we are cheaper because there is no overhead. I shop for the ingredients and supply recipes. My question? How do I charge for this service, where can I find more recipes that freeze well and prep quickly? We have done chicken marsale, lasagna, eggplant parmesan, Morracan stew, meatloaf, marinara, meatballs, Thai poached fish, Tandori, fish and chicken, and South African meat pies. I would like to be able to offer a menu in which the women or men choose three entrees from.
Thank you for your replies.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If you look at common denominators in your freezable meals you'll find soups, stews, sauced meats, casseroles generally freeze well....walk through grocery store freezer sections with a pad and pencil. 

I'd figure out my time and charge a set rate. Include everything.....shopping, some planning, driving, cooking, cleaning, and then going home. 

It's ok to ask your clients what they'd like to make......have a suggestion list.


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

These women have seemed pretty adventurous so far, but they're generally well heeled, educated women. They like ethnic food, so I'm thinking we continue to explore flavors. Someone else suggested a flat fee, plus the cost of ingredients? But your right to suggest charging for my shopping time.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

you are an independant contractor which means all the exspenses that normal employees get: vacation, insurence, 401K, office supplies, liability/workman's comp, company transportation.....all are on you.
to be sustainable as a business you need to generate income that makes fiscal sense...
either through volume or through charging for specialized service. 
Most people don't take into account their menu/recipe development time or leave off travel time.


----------

